# Vintage Traynor Speaker Identification



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello my fellow ehMacians,

I am in the process of purchasing a system to use for a start up band for a church. I have a lead on an amp (Soundcraft Gigrac 1000st) and speakers. I have read alot about the amp but cannot find anything about the speakers as I do not have a model number.

Does anyone recognize these Vintage Traynor speakers? Model number and/or ohm/wattage would be nice.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## rb42 (Jan 21, 2005)

Try this ....
Yorkville Sound: Vintage Traynor


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I did try that out and I see in the photo at the top the speakers but there is no info further down. 

I am sure that I used these same speakers when I was DJ'ing in the 80's but damned if I can remember what they were rated for.

Hope someone else has a flashback!

Mike

P.s. I see you are in Peterborough...that is where the speakers are. I will be coming up on Monday morning to check them out.

Co-incidence?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Have seen them everywhere, rented them from L&M over the years. I think we had a 500 watt powered board that went with it. I'd go to L&M with one and they'll fix you up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

L&M would be the best place to get them identified for sure. Worst case they can pop them open and tell you at least what the components can handle power wise. 

Just guessing but they are probably 8ohm and around 250-300 watts RMS for the power handling, maybe a bit less. If they are to be used for primarily vocals in a large area you'll be ok. If you want to run heavy bottom end through them probably not a great idea.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Thank you Groovetube and Mguertin. This is the information that I am looking for. I seem to remember hooking them up for some DJ gigs but this will be for vocal/guitar trio. Could add keys to it as well.

Thanks. It is an offer that is so good that I can't pass it up, barring them sounding like they have been overdriven/blown.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi again folks,

For anyone who replied or has an interest, we identified the speakers. Traynor CS-115 H. The numeric part of the code represents 1x15" speaker and the H represents a horn. The speaker is rated for 175 watts at 8 ohms. 

Thanks for all your help. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

diveman said:


> Hi again folks,
> 
> For anyone who replied or has an interest, we identified the speakers. Traynor CS-115 H. The numeric part of the code represents 1x15" speaker and the H represents a horn. The speaker is rated for 175 watts at 8 ohms.
> 
> ...


For your usage as long as they don't sound too rough they would likely work out pretty well for you. They might be a bit underpowered depending on the size of the room but bang for the buck they would be hard to beat and if you're not running lots of really low end you can probably push them a bit and not worry about it too much. Also I can tell you first hand they are extremely durable cabinets (as are most old traynor boxes) so they would last a good long time even if you ended up replacing components down the road.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Picked the speakers and the amp up today and cooked them for a while. Ah...I remember how bullet proof these speakers are! They way a ton!

Thanks for all your help.

Mike


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but how is the Soundcraft Gigrac 1000st? I am looking to purchase one and use either Yorkville 15s or Peavey 15s with it. Can you plug acoustic (with pickup) or electric guitars straight through the inputs; the brochure suggests that. Thanks.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but how is the Soundcraft Gigrac 1000st? I am looking to purchase one and use either Yorkville 15s or Peavey 15s with it. Can you plug acoustic (with pickup) or electric guitars straight through the inputs; the brochure suggests that. Thanks.


I'm a fan of the gigrac. I've only ever used one a couple of times though.

You can plug a guitar into the input, it should work just fine. The most likely problem you will run into will be interference from a long guitar cable.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but how is the Soundcraft Gigrac 1000st? I am looking to purchase one and use either Yorkville 15s or Peavey 15s with it. Can you plug acoustic (with pickup) or electric guitars straight through the inputs; the brochure suggests that. Thanks.


The Soundcraft has been working flawlessly for me. I have used both speakers with it as well. I have used both acoustic (with active pickup) and electric (passive) guitars with no problem.

The only issue that I have with it is that the fans are quite loud. Not loud enough to ruin your sound but loud when you are not playing.

Mike


----------

